# Stopover Dover



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Catching the 8am boat on Thursday, not sure whether to stay at Marine Parade or the P & R in Canterbury. Anyone else overnighting in any of these two Wednesday :roll: 

Keith.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We travelled down in September 2010.

It's ok to stop on the marine parade in Dover. Free to motorhomes. Drive along the parade to the roundabout. It's before the roundabout.

Have a goood trip

Regards


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Both Places are brilliant to Park in.
Canterbury P&R is more secure and has water tap grey water and emptying cassette point.
point £2.50 and up to six people can travel into town on the Bus.
Pub and something to eat on site.
Very quiet at night


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Please be aware that marine parade is not free we stoped there in December and was informed by a warden that we would have to get a ticket from the machine to pay and display or she would give us one of here ticket for £60 she also told us we were not to sleep here over night and that spot checks are being made through out the night.
So here's a another place in the UK that are turning there backs on Motorhomers.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

where were you Hydrocell? Last time noted it was Ok to park at the end of Marine Parade by the Dover Harbour Board buidings, and there was no parking charge between 6pm and 9am?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

google street view - with a mH parked there....


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 
We were park about 100 meters for the pub restaurant just in front of the flats. where the pay & display machines are.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Checked google street map that you kindly sent and yes we were right by that war momorial the time of evening was around 7.30pm
and it was lashing down with rain.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another possible option- now down to a more reasonable £5 for 24 hours -is the Stop 24 Services at Junction 11 on the M20. This used to be much more expensive.

See:

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

under "Kent /Folkestone"

We stopped there to have a look on the way back the other day. The parking spaces are large and well laid out and away from the short term car parking places.

G


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

We now get the ferry as soon as and park up at the port in calais
by the ticket office.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Grizzly thans for the info


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Still free after 6pm on Jan 14th and ok to stop overnight, we were speaking to a very nice policewoman who assured us we were ok there.

RD


----------

